# The Cold/Flu



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

i woke up with the cold/flu yesterday and omg it has multiplied my brain fog and dp/dr by 2 which is huge considering how bad i usually am, i tried going into work but came home after 4-5 hours i could barely talk let alone interact with the environment i thought i was going insane for sure, i wonder if everyone else gets real bad dp/dr/anxiety when they have the cold or w/e?


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

yeah i had the flu a few weeks ago and it got really bad, and i had a panic attack one of the nights. that's normal, the dp will get better once you start getting over the cold.


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

thx for the reasurence m8, i thought i was going to have a panic attack when i was lying in my bed after i took some night nurse max strength capsules, they made my heart beat so fast and i was breathing so quickly, thankfully not had a full attack in over a year now, lots of mini ones tho : P


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

You know having the flu or a cold doesn't seem to make me anymore anxious or make my DP worse. What makes it worse for me is alcohol, If I have a big night on it the next day I am a basket case.

Greg


----------



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

haha this is fucked up...i'm sick!

and the dp has gotten worse.


----------



## birdie (Aug 23, 2004)

Yes,every time I have cold or flu.It just like amplifying all this DPD symptoms.
God help to all of us.
Birdie


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

yea.. cold flu or anything that weakens your mental/physical state often acts like atrigger to me!...tho i was dp free for a few years.... i went through really bad glandualrfever/ mono and depression with it but it never turned into DP.... yet for no apparent reason i fell back into dp on wednesday


----------

